# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره للمريخ 1985م دوره سيكافا مجموعه ودمدنى

## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1985 م – دورة سيكافا ( مجموعة ود مدني )
وقوف من اليمين : عاطف القوز , كمال نوار , المرحوم نزار الخليفة , أبراهومة المسعودية , كمال عبد الغني , حامد بريمة .
جلوس من اليمين : عصام الدحيش , منصور سبت , عيسى صباح الخير , عبد السلام حميدة , بدر الدين بخيت .
*

----------


## على الصغير

* الميداليه البرونزيه لانديه سيكافا                                   التاريخ 1985م
 المكان الخرطوم

ونال المريخ المركز الثالث عام 1985 بالخرطوم، ووقتها ابتدر مشاركته
 بالتعادل مع ليبردس الكيني ونكانا رد ديفلز الزامبي سلبياً، 
وفاز على مارين الصومالي بثلاثية نظيفة (مازدا -ابراهومه - الدحيش )
وعلى كي إم كي الزنزباري بثلاثيه نظيفه. (عيسى صباح الخير-ابراهومه -نزار الخليفه)

* وفي نصف النهائي خسر المريخ أمام قورماهيا الكيني بهدف لاثنين (الدحيش )
، محققاً المركز الثالث بالفوز على سيمبا التنزاني بهدفين لواحد.(عسى صباح الخير هدفين)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع جدا علي الصغير 
ابداعاتك متناثرة روعة وجمال ياحبيب

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*هذا الجيل الجميل هو من إعتلى بالمريخ لمنصات التتويج لأول مرة بتحقيق المركز الثالث في بطولة سيكافا..
ثم تحقيق سيكافا الأولى وكأس دبي الذهبي
حقاً كان جيلاً من ذهب..
*

----------


## zalnoon

*حقاً كان جيلاً من ذهب..
شكرا علي الصغير ...شكرا عمار..

*

----------


## على الصغير

*من هنا بدا مريخ البطولات
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف شكر يا زعامة ...

*

----------

